# Budget speaker ?



## jekern1015 (Dec 22, 2013)

In the other threads I see that Pioneer, Boston Acoustics and yamaha speakers are good budget speakers. Tiger Direct has a Klipsch HD300 for $169. How do they compare, I would like to keep the price at $250 or less. I am hooking them up to a Denon AVR-E300 that is replacing a Bose lifestyles system.


----------



## jekern1015 (Dec 22, 2013)

Amazon has these Martin Logan MLT-1 for $238, how would these compare to other budget speakers. I would like to know why there is such a big markdown on some of these speakers. The MLT are marked down from $1000.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jekern1015 said:


> In the other threads I see that Pioneer, Boston Acoustics and yamaha speakers are good budget speakers. Tiger Direct has a Klipsch HD300 for $169. How do they compare, I would like to keep the price at $250 or less. I am hooking them up to a Denon AVR-E300 that is replacing a Bose lifestyles system.


I favor the Boston
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...90-5.1-8in-100w-Sub-Speaker-System-NEW/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-8-100w-subwoofer-Speaker-System-NEW/1.html


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jekern1015 said:


> In the other threads I see that Pioneer, Boston Acoustics and yamaha speakers are good budget speakers. Tiger Direct has a Klipsch HD300 for $169. How do they compare, I would like to keep the price at $250 or less. I am hooking them up to a Denon AVR-E300 that is replacing a Bose lifestyles system.


Without knowing your room size, usage (HT, music, both) and how many you're looking for it's difficult to provide much assistance. Those are all key elements that factor into the decision.




jekern1015 said:


> Amazon has these Martin Logan MLT-1 for $238, how would these compare to other budget speakers. I would like to know why there is such a big markdown on some of these speakers. The MLT are marked down from $1000.


Often the MSRP is not reflective of what the product is truly worth so the markdown -- percentage wise -- appears quite significant, yet it may only bring the price in line with what you're actually getting. If the Amazon deal you're referring to is the full 5.1 system then $250 is a good price. It will have some fairly pronounced limitations, but for a small room it would be difficult to beat.


----------



## jekern1015 (Dec 22, 2013)

My room size is 18'x11' with 8 ft ceilings. I would like to keep the surround at 5.1 and we will be using the system for mostly movies. I would say 95% of the time we will use this system while watching movies. Right now I am leaning heavily on the boston acoustics, but only because that was recomended in this post. I have read a few reviews on other forums about the Martin Logans and did not care for what I read ( bad sub woofers).


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

jekern1015 said:


> My room size is 18'x11' with 8 ft ceilings. I would like to keep the surround at 5.1 and we will be using the system for mostly movies. I would say 95% of the time we will use this system while watching movies. Right now I am leaning heavily on the boston acoustics, but only because that was recomended in this post. I have read a few reviews on other forums about the Martin Logans and did not care for what I read ( bad sub woofers).


On any budget/entry level system the subwoofer is going to be the weakest link by far.. You can find Dayton entry level subs on parts express which will still have their limits, but will perform much better then the subs coming with a package like one you look to purchase.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jekern1015 said:


> My room size is 18'x11' with 8 ft ceilings. I would like to keep the surround at 5.1 and we will be using the system for mostly movies. I would say 95% of the time we will use this system while watching movies. Right now I am leaning heavily on the boston acoustics, but only because that was recomended in this post. I have read a few reviews on other forums about the Martin Logans and did not care for what I read ( bad sub woofers).


Martin Logan has an MLT-2 system as well, which is a step up from the MLT-1. Reviews seems to be pretty good with that setup.

If you would prefer to go with separates instead Wave Crest Audio sells the HVL-1, which at $230 a pair seems to be within your stated budget. They have excellent sound quality, and would work very well in a room the size of yours.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

recommend the "Andrew Jones" Pioneer system with the Dayton 15" sub from parts express. If that is still to expensive you can look at the Fluance speakers, or check out your local craigslist


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Or you could always start slow with 2 front speakers and add a center, subs, and surrounds as you save. Your system will sound much better at the end result, and you will constantly have something to add and look forward too. I just sold all my Polk speakers and will start to save for the Arx a5 and continue the upgrade path from there.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you could swing a little more - the Pioneer modded AAL speakers
from Philharmonic Audio - bookshelves and center for only $240
They are a clear step up from the stock versions.
http://philharmonicaudio.com/folio-me/html/Phil Pages/AALS.html


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

jamesfrazier said:


> Or you could always start slow with 2 front speakers and add a center, subs, and surrounds as you save. Your system will sound much better at the end result, and you will constantly have something to add and look forward too. I just sold all my Polk speakers and will start to save for the Arx a5 and continue the upgrade path from there.


yeah Great idea ! Better to buy High quality speakers a few at a time  or a brand you like.
I still wish I woulda got the larger KF 28 floorstanders, instead of KF 26s. For my small room size Klipsch smaller ones work I guess.

These floor-standers Totally outperform my old front speakers though.


----------



## jekern1015 (Dec 22, 2013)

WOW, these are some really great suggestions. I am now more confused than ever. Buy fewer for better sound and wait, buy more for lesser quality but complete. I beleive this weekend we shall go on a listening trip and see if we won't be able to find a few places that will sell some of these speakers. The only place I know right now is best buy. Any suggestions for those in the Salt Lake City area. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

jekern1015 said:


> WOW, these are some really great suggestions. I am now more confused than ever. Buy fewer for better sound and wait, buy more for lesser quality but complete. I beleive this weekend we shall go on a listening trip and see if we won't be able to find a few places that will sell some of these speakers. The only place I know right now is best buy. Any suggestions for those in the Salt Lake City area. Thanks for all your help.


Best buy always has it's limitations. Many company's have 30 day free tolaab you should look into. Anyway, if you go to best buy look for the pioneer Andrew jones series. They seem to get rave reviews for the price bracket their in. You will have to get another sub though, but that goes for most 5.1 cheaper package deals.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I would of got pioneers if I didn't get klipsch Icon Half off. IMO Pioneers are very good !
I still am not sure which I liked better I didn't test at same time, I just love horn tweeters for movies.

build a DIY subwoofer later on towers should be enough bass for now. A well built DIY sub eats a lot of Commercial subs for break-feast. 
Dayton 12" or BIC 12" are about as cheap as you can get for decent performance.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep, the pl-200 or the bic f-12 which I actually own.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

If you are still looking...

Energy Take Classics:
http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-speaker-systems/energy-take-classic-5/4505-7868_7-33310963.html

Or Monoprice 10565:
http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-speaker-systems/monoprice-10565/4505-7868_7-35826981.html

I personally went with the Andrew Jones Pioneers for fronts and center and a Dayton Sub, and I couldn't be more impressed.

If you have already decided, what did you get, and what do you think?


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> If you could swing a little more - the Pioneer modded AAL speakers
> from Philharmonic Audio - bookshelves and center for only $240
> They are a clear step up from the stock versions.
> http://philharmonicaudio.com/folio-me/html/Phil Pages/AALS.html


I agree this is probably your best option. If you have a Fry's Electronics near you pay them a visit. A lot of times they've got a lot of speakers on sale, and you can also buy the display models pretty cheap as well.

Fry's usually have the Pioneer speakers for tower at $77 each, and bookshelves at $77 pair. I would also suggest going for a good 2.0 set up rather for a cheap 5.1 set up. If you can get the Pioneer Bookshelves speakers and center with a Dayton sub, you will get better sound than going for a 5.1 cheap set up.

I speak from experience. I started with a cheap 7.1 system, moved to a 7.2 system. Now, I've got a pretty awesome 5.1 system that sound good with music and movies.

The worse part of the upgrades was selling my used speaker / AVR set up. It took forever, and I lost a lot of $$$.


----------



## jekern1015 (Dec 22, 2013)

I ended up selling my old bose system and I bought a B&W center and a pair of the monoprice sat. from a local classified. I purchased a polk audio sub at Best Buy and pulled out some old sony towers that I had in storage. All I'm waiting for now is a little more money to upgrade my towers.


----------



## noirx7 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lots of good advice. I have the Andrew Jones bookshelf, center and sub, using some old speakers for rears. At some point I'll upgrade to some really good fronts that give superior stereo performance.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

noirx7 said:


> Lots of good advice. I have the Andrew Jones bookshelf, center and sub, using some old speakers for rears. At some point I'll upgrade to some really good fronts that give superior stereo performance.


There are some modded AJ bookshelves and center that have a better tweeter. I haven't head them, but some people who have them say the sound has improved.

http://philharmonicaudio.com/folio-me/html/Phil Pages/AALS.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

jekern1015 said:


> I ended up selling my old bose system and I bought a B&W center and a pair of the monoprice sat. from a local classified. I purchased a polk audio sub at Best Buy and pulled out some old sony towers that I had in storage. All I'm waiting for now is a little more money to upgrade my towers.


Keep a look out for a pair of B&W Left and Right speakers, the front three speakers should match i.e. have the same drivers in them so that the movie sound pans form left to right sound cohesive


----------

